
Ask HN: How to make an impact on climate change? - dontreact
Over time, I’ve become increasingly convinced that the biggest and most important problem we have a shot at solving during my lifetime is climate change. However my skills are in software and ML which I do think are some of the most powerful tools available to us. Does anyone on HN feel their work makes a big impact towards solving this problem? Alternatively, does anyone have any ideas about how to make progress on this problem given the type of technical background I and many others on the site have?
======
msadowski
I was thinking about this a lot lately.

Since I started my business I was trying to reach out to nonprofits to offer
my skills, however not one of those that I contacted was interested (although
my main skill is robotics).

I think the best way to help us to financially support environmental NGOs (I'm
currently looking at joining 1% for the planet).

I'd be very interested to hear about other ideas people have!

------
titojankowski
For inspiration of around helping build tools, check out the Air Miners index
of 80+ startups working on removing carbon dioxide from the air:
[http://airminers.org](http://airminers.org)

I helped build it, happy for any questions.

------
titojankowski
Also, does anyone have a chart of the mentions of "climate change" on HN? I'm
curious if it's rising in interest, I have alerts set so I see a lot of it but
would be interesting for someone to pull actual data.

------
julienreszka
You said you are skilled with Machine Learning.

Turns out you probably can help by predicting the impact of independent
variables on climate and see by yourself.

------
dominotw
I've reduced meat consumption by a lot.

